# Where has Clive gone?



## roadmaster (16 Dec 2013)

Title say's it,I have not seen any of his post's for a few week's now.


----------



## NatureBoy (16 Dec 2013)

roadmaster said:


> Title say's it,I have not seen any of his post's for a few week's now.


 
I imagine he's been tied up and gagged by twinstar!


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Dec 2013)

Hahahahahaha! 


I think he's away working hard at present, solving mysteries of the bible/particle generators. 

Seriously though, he's very busy with work.


----------



## sanj (16 Dec 2013)

Is Clive...God?


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Dec 2013)

sanj said:


> Is Clive...God?




He's actually Santa Claus, hence why he's quite busy at this time of year...I didn't want to say really.


----------



## Gary Nelson (16 Dec 2013)

I thought as much.... That's why he has a pure white beard and nothing untoward growing on it!


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Dec 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> I thought as much.... That's why he has a pure white beard and nothing untoward growing on it!




He has a Twinstar just underneath his beard.


----------



## flygja (17 Dec 2013)

Must've passed out from the CO2 dosing in his office.


----------



## Wallace (17 Dec 2013)

Sure he's not been plugged into The Matrix?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Dec 2013)

Yeah, it's official, the agents got him.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Dec 2013)

UKAPS search party to be setup soon! Any volunteers?


----------



## Martin in Holland (25 Dec 2013)

sure...I will start to look for him in China


----------



## foxfish (25 Dec 2013)

We all love & miss Clive but. don't threat just ....

... turn up the light, turn down the flow, turn on the heating cable, half the dosing, forget the water change, don't clean the filter, use RO & have a party. 

I am sure he will be back with a vengeance!

PS I wonder what Clive will make of the Twinstar?


----------



## three-fingers (25 Dec 2013)

foxfish said:


> PS I wonder what Clive will make of the Twinstar?


 
Really?

With such scant information available on it, we'll _know_ the Matrix has finally got him if he manages to sing it praise.


----------



## foxfish (29 Dec 2013)

I have noticed several members coming out of their shells, post about certain plants needing bright light & several more about testing water!
Come back Clive before it all gets out of hand


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (29 Dec 2013)

This should do it.... Right then, I've just tested my water with the Nutrafin KNO3 test kit which are supposed to be really good. It says that my nitrates are high but I only dose traces once a week. I've also heard that nitrates are bad for my fish which would explain the sudden fish losses. Most of my plants are covered in algae of some sort and the plants dissolve. I currently run 125 watts over a 20 gallon tank but have upped this another 20 watt tube and left the lights on for another hour to see if that helps.
Do you think I should get some nitrate removing resin to reduce the nitrates and reduce the traces to see if that helps?

If that doesn't snag him nothing will 

Btw, contrary to popular belief Clive is not Father Christmas, if he was I would have got a decent regulator instead of socks and shorts!
As for God! hey he's as much chance as anyone else I guess. I'll leave that to the theologians, I'm sure they could come up with enough fairy stories dug up from clay vases in the desert to put him in the frame.


----------



## roadmaster (29 Dec 2013)

Perhap's he is like some plant's (I think he is one),that go dormant for a brief period during fall, winter,only to sprout with much vigor during spring.


----------



## darren636 (29 Dec 2013)

Titan lily!


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Dec 2013)

I've heard he's been a very naughty boy indeed, and his parents have rescinded his internet privileges ...


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Dec 2013)

Oh, I forgot...did I ever mention that spectrum does matter, and that some plants like HC Cuba need bombarding with Klingon type photon torpedoes 24/7, and that flow and distribution aren't always everything...did I ever? Sometimes I'm a bit absent minded...


----------



## Martin in Holland (30 Dec 2013)

what if...I mean we are all joking and I'm sure nobody wants him to be ill ....but what if something serious happened to Clive?
Come on Clive, give us a sign...just say hi...or say CO2


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Jan 2014)

I think hes had a bet with his mates about how long it takes before people start believing the mtyhs again
Its good to see him back
His job isnt done yet people still need educating, the old school theories keep seeping back to our forum. In the mean time it provides good entertainment. Some classic clive posts on the forum today


----------



## Gary Nelson (19 Jan 2014)

3...2...1.... And he's back in the room! (Good to see you back too)

PS, I'm looking forward to reading your thoughts on the twinstar thread


----------



## ceg4048 (19 Jan 2014)

Twinstar? What is it? Not another talent show I hope?

Cheers,


----------



## darren636 (19 Jan 2014)

ceg4048 said:


> Twinstar? What is it? Not another talent show I hope?
> 
> Cheers,


 twinstar is waiting. This is not a drill , soldier.


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jan 2014)

ceg4048 said:


> Twinstar? What is it? Not another talent show I hope?
> 
> Cheers,


 
Nope
Its that comet that should have been heading this way since December


----------



## darren636 (19 Jan 2014)

L


hogan53 said:


> Nope
> Its that comet that should have been heading this way since December


 Let's land a probe on it- see if its co2 is 30 ppm or not


----------



## foxfish (19 Jan 2014)

S..t I cant delete my post! I thought he was dead!


----------



## ceg4048 (19 Jan 2014)

Well, I googled it and found 	  Twin Star Herbal Education - 2013-2014 Classes
Seems a bit new age fluff to me. I'd give it a miss this time around...Just crank your CO2 and get on with it.

Check out their quote on the home page:
"If you want to learn to love plants and love yourself than Twin Star is the place to be!" 
-Joan O. 2013 Graduate

Cheers,


----------



## Aquadream (19 Jan 2014)

ceg4048 said:


> Well, I googled it and found 	 Twin Star Herbal Education - 2013-2014 Classes
> Seems a bit new age fluff to me. I'd give it a miss this time around...Just crank your CO2 and get on with it.
> 
> Check out their quote on the home page:
> ...


So according to those guys this is how we learn to love plants, by paying them couple of hundred pounds for Twin Trinket, algae cadabra thingy magic.


----------



## three-fingers (29 Jan 2014)

Twinstar..what is it? | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Different Twinstar, but just as unsupported by any science so far. Nobody knows how it actually works, and I've seen no real evidence that it does either, merely anecdotal reports that it may help a little, but only when combined with algae eaters.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Jan 2014)

Oh, OK sorry, my bad.

How boring, an ozonizer? I'm much more interested in contacting 2013 graduate Joan O. of Twin Star Herbal Academy. She's reputed to be magically babelicious.

Cheers,


----------



## darren636 (29 Jan 2014)

Didn't Philips release an aquarium ozone gizmo a couple of years ago?


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 Jan 2014)

darren636 said:


> Didn't Philips release an aquarium ozone gizmo a couple of years ago?


I think I've seen a few different types of these ozone thingys available but i haven't actually seen one in a tank. I think there a lot of money for something that can be achieved with regular water changes.


Andy

Andys 60l cube | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Andys HC propagator step by step | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------

